# Ladder stories



## sdoran (Feb 15, 2014)

Ok, with exterior season upon us... I wouldn't mind hearing some ladder falling stories out there. Now that I have the big ladders out, you always have a close call with it beginning to get top heavy and almost losing it. It happened to me last year while walking up a steep hill with my 32 footer. I hit a big clog of dirt and couldn't keep it up. Of course, it fell onto my sprayer. I got up, picked up my pride, looked to see if anyone else saw it and realized no one did. I then looked to see if the sprayer was ok and, thankfully, it was. Those things are tough! Alright, your turn... Let's hear them...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I've tracked dog poo up a ladder and didn't know it until I descended.

But who hasn't?  :thumbsup:


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Long ago, I was pressure-washing cedar shake condos and I fell from a 28' ladder...legs hit the top rail of an open 2nd story landing, flipped over, I was fine.

I've also fallen off a ladder from 3' and broke my coccyx, (tailbone).

Moral of the story, every time you're on a ladder, be aware that anything could happen. Complacency is dangerous, especially in our trade.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Even with all the lowball pricing at Lowe's and Home depot, when I was with SW I actually sold one once.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Long ago, I was pressure-washing cedar shake condos and I fell from a 28' ladder...legs hit the top rail of an open 2nd story landing, flipped over, I was fine.
> 
> I've also fallen off a ladder from 3' and broke my coccyx, (tailbone).
> 
> Moral of the story, every time you're on a ladder, be aware that anything could happen. Complacency is dangerous, especially in our trade.


The bigger the ladder the safer I was always told as long as it's set up properly. 

As you demonstrated there, (unfortunetly) it's the small ladders people think are no big deal and don't even think, but it's because of that, that they can be way more dangerous then the 40 footers


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I smashed my finger in a 2' step stool once. Hurt like an sob and my fingernail fell off a couple months later. I don't do heights on ladders. That's why I sell.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

I once had a painter tell me he couldn't lower the 32 foot ladder. So I started lowering it myself not knowing or seeing that his paint can full of alkyd enamel was still hooked to the top of the ladder. Can came down end over end hitting various rungs on the way down before smashing into my face along with covering me with Essex Green. I was not a happy camper.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

for 14 years i climbed the "company" ladder 

from being a painter, moving up to foreman ( with 2 way radio :thumbup: )

then running jobsite and finally making it to General Superintendent :thumbsup:

then the S O B laid me off because of my pay / benefits and work slowing down

so falling off a ladder can hurt in more that one way 

but the good news is it made me get off my azz and start my own company
and i've never been more happy 

.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We had a guy that must of weighed 350+ lbs come crashing down off of a step ladder (He had is own ladder that would hold his weight). Short fat guy reaching over one of the most awkward built ins I have ever seen. He twisted one way and hit the floor hard. I really thought a car ran into the home (which is set back off the road 1,ooo') the crash was so load and shook the house. We all ran down to see what it was just to see Joe rolling around on the floor trying to sit up. As he sits up we see what is left of his step ladder. 

His pride was hurt, he had a couple bruises but over all he walked away.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Only ladder I've ever fallen off is a six foot step. I can't count how many times I've fallen of a six footer at least a dozen. In PA most of the ceilings were 8ft so I'd use a 4 footer. Then I'd get a 9ft ceiling use a 6ft step and miss the last GD step thinking I was on the ground. Never really physically hurt myself just a bruised ego every now and then.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I was on the top of a fully extended 32 foot ladder. . It slid back one Foot. The question I asked myself. Do I get down as fast as I can or should I slowly go down trying not to shake it?!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Painter-Aaron said:


> I was on the top of a fully extended 32 foot ladder. . It slid back one Foot. The question I asked myself. Do I get down as fast as I can or should I slowly go down trying not to shake it?!


I'd go slow. Which did you choose?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Painter-Aaron said:


> I was on the top of a fully extended 32 foot ladder. . It slid back one Foot. The question I asked myself. Do I get down as fast as I can or should I slowly go down trying not to shake it?!


I'd do the two rail slide and lower the center of gravity ASAP


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Only serious fall I've had was on my own home. Ladder was set up on a slight pitched roof about 20' up when the feet slipped from the morning dew on the shingles. I kind of just rode it out and walked away with only a couple bumps and bruises. Scary stuff, happened so quick. Not sure if it would help, but since then I wedge a pivit tool under the ladder to hopefully keep it from sliding out from underneath me when working alone. 

A close friend of the family died from a 8ft step ladder about 6 years ago. He was an amazing builder and used to being 30 ft up on rafters, it's a shame that an 8 ft fall got him.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Only ladder I've ever fallen off is a six foot step. I can't count how many times I've fallen of a six footer at least a dozen. In PA most of the ceilings were 8ft so I'd use a 4 footer. Then I'd get a 9ft ceiling use a 6ft step and miss the last GD step thinking I was on the ground. Never really physically hurt myself just a bruised ego every now and then.



Done this more times then I'd like to admit


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

(sorry, Dumb thumb)


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I'd go slow. Which did you choose?


I went slow up until I was 6 ft and then I got my butt off that ladder as fast as I could.


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

https://youtu.be/6ZhMfzc9RbU


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

(drinking the night before)



i used to like to let a 32' go while my right hand held it by a lower rung then catch one of the higher rungs with left hand without letting the top hit the ground ... done this all my life 

well, my left hand missed the rung (beer the night before) an my head went through the rungs an the tip bounced off the grass. my boss just shook his head


----------



## Alltime (Sep 28, 2013)

I watched a co-worker climb up a 16 to get on the roof while pressure washing, wet driveway and the legs kicked out, dude bent a rung with his ass but walked away! 

I'm not superstitious, but this thread feels weird.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

MIZZOU said:


> A close friend of the family died from a 8ft step ladder about 6 years ago. He was an amazing builder and used to being 30 ft up on rafters, it's a shame that an 8 ft fall got him.



I've always wondered what is it that kills you from that height?....neck injury?...internal?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Ole34 said:


> I've always wondered what is it that kills you from that height?....neck injury?...internal?



The landing.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Ole34 said:


> I've always wondered what is it that kills you from that height?....neck injury?...internal?



It's something I've pondered as well. In his case, I believe he struck his head on concrete in just the wrong spot. We lost a local high schooler this way too. In the back of a parked truck and the driver took off and he fell out.


----------



## Ericb1987 (Apr 6, 2015)

Painting over hang off a 32 and was almost fully extended. I had it set up on a brick driveway and it happen to be wet. I guess I was younger and still inexperienced but the ladder slid straight out and I had to ride it down the whole way. Lucky my feet wasn't under any part of it and I just ended up a little sore. I moved like a sloth the rest of the day forsure. Never been hurt from a ladder really knock on wood !! Lol. I saw a old man painting oil base crown moving his eight foot with his paint balanced on top. Didn't work out too well for him, he spend the next couple hours washing off in thinner, but funnier then hell. Same guy steps out a front door into wet concrete a few months later. Then yells about no one telling him about it. Guess he couldn't hear the concrete trucks all mourning around the house. Smh


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Using an old WOODEN 24 footer years ago on a two-story. Thought I'd go up one more rung (next to last rung) to reach some soffit. The rung snapped in two and somehow I landed on an awning that was a few feet below me wedging me between it (the awning) and the ladder thus saving me a few broken bones.

The next day I cut the old wooden ladder into about 30 pieces and burned it.


----------



## paladinpainter (Sep 10, 2014)

When I was working for my brother, he hired an older gentleman from another crew. He didn't know how to paint, so we were teaching him as we went. He had been with us for around three weeks. We were paint trim in a house. He was doing crown. Went up a six foot ladder and was painting. I guess he missed a step and fell hard. He hollered and all of the oil paint from his bucket splashed all over the wall and carpet. It even went into the study in an area we weren't painting. We couldn't get it out of the carpet. Tried everything. He had a long gash from his ankle to his knee. Nasty cut.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Thirty+ years ago, we were de-mossing a roof on a frosty day. I had a 24 set too shallow because of the concrete stairs underneath. The ladder kicked out, I slid down the roof leaving cartoonish long handprints down the valley. I was able to grab the gutters briefly, before falling over backwards. Fortunately, the ladder bridged up the stairs and I landed on it, lined up perfectly with the ladder. 

All I had to show for it was some scrapes on my hands and a row of bruises from the rungs. It ran up my backside, from calves to shoulders. As it happened, I went in for some previously scheduled surgery the next day. The docs were very curious about the bruise pattern.

The ground section of the ladder was completely trashed, but I saved the fly. We still use it with roof hooks when we need a 12-foot roof ladder.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Gough said:


> Thirty+ years ago, we were de-mossing a roof on a frosty day. I had a 24 set too shallow because of the concrete stairs underneath. The ladder kicked out, I slid down the roof leaving cartoonish long handprints down the valley. I was able to grab the gutters briefly, before falling over backwards. Fortunately, the ladder bridged up the stairs and I landed on it, lined up perfectly with the ladder.
> 
> All I had to show for it was some scrapes on my hands and a row of bruises from the rungs. It ran up my backside, from calves to shoulders. As it happened, I went in for some previously scheduled surgery the next day. The docs were very curious about the bruise pattern.
> 
> The ground section of the ladder was completely trashed, but I saved the fly. We still use it with roof hooks when we need a 12-foot roof ladder.



You had me at, "cartoonish long handprints".


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> You had me at, "cartoonish long handprints".


Thanks, I was just trying to paint a picture with words....


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> Thirty+ years ago, we were de-mossing a roof on a frosty day. I had a 24 set too shallow because of the concrete stairs underneath. The ladder kicked out, I slid down the roof leaving cartoonish long handprints down the valley. I was able to grab the gutters briefly, before falling over backwards. Fortunately, the ladder bridged up the stairs and I landed on it, lined up perfectly with the ladder.
> 
> All I had to show for it was some scrapes on my hands and a row of bruises from the rungs. It ran up my backside, from calves to shoulders. As it happened, I went in for some previously scheduled surgery the next day. The docs were very curious about the bruise pattern.
> 
> The ground section of the ladder was completely trashed, but I saved the fly. We still use it with roof hooks when we need a 12-foot roof ladder.


NO WONDER they've laid more track in your back than the Baltimore and Ohio.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I was painting a house that had a huge cupola 32' foot up I clime the ladder with cut bucket in hand. I get up to the side and see a bee's nest inside down I go to the truck for the bee spray. Back up I go and start spray thousands of bees started flying out more bees than I have ever seen the they start swarming me stinging the crap outta me. So I turn around hauling ass down the ladder made it all the way to the third rung missed it face first to the ground tore a nice gash on the chin bone from my ankle to my knee. 

The home owner was freaking out one of my guy's passed out looking at my leg 63 stitches and a sore neck... The HO had to have a exterminator come out to remover the nest took the guy all day to remove the nest...


----------



## Happee_grrl (Feb 9, 2014)

I was painting trim on the south end of a cute ranch, at about 7 in the morning. 18 ft peak, no big deal, so I braced my ladder well, and up I went with my little handy painter pail. 

It had rained earlier in the week, and in the shade, the ground had not dried up. My braces gave way,and my ladder started sliding down the house. I threw my feet and hands to the outside of my ladder and did a "fireman-slide."

Never spilled a drop of paint. Unfortunately, the owner, who was an elderly gentleman, was terribly upset by the crash of the ladder. He and his neighbor took turns watching me for the next couple of days.

I don't paint high alone anymore. And I sure as hell brace my ladders better!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> The landing.


 I was going to say the gravity but same thing I guess.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I had a customer that had the rope break on a 24 footer. When the top section came down it caught his thumb and yanked it clean off. Always check your rope, and especially check the crimp that ties it off to make sure it isn't slipping. They have a tendency to do that after a while, and some of the "bargain" ladders I have seen aren't to re-assuring to begin with. Ideally, the rope is tied off with a knot, and the rope gets replaced every year.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> You had me at, "cartoonish long handprints".


That and envisioning Gymshu doing a trampoline bounce off that awning Three Stooges style.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Proalliance coatings said:


> I had a customer that had the rope break on a 24 footer. When the top section came down it caught his thumb and yanked it clean off. Always check your rope, and especially check the crimp that ties it off to make sure it isn't slipping. They have a tendency to do that after a while, and some of the "bargain" ladders I have seen aren't to re-assuring to begin with. Ideally, the rope is tied off with a knot, and the rope gets replaced every year.



OOOOPS :whistling2:


Mine get replace every twenty years - if they need it 

Werner DOES make good ropes. 

My 16 and 20 have'nt had ropes since circa 1989. And when doing the ice dam beat down this winter, I did NOT like the look of the 32's rope.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> NO WONDER they've laid more track in your back than the Baltimore and Ohio.


The ladder incident happened 13 years *AFTER* my back surgeries....


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I've never fallen off of a ladder or had one slip out from under me. However, I had a ladder accident I'll never forget. 

I was descending down an extension ladder when, with unfathomable wisdom, I decided to jump from the 3rd rung to the ground. The wedding band I was wearing on the ring finger of my left hand decided it did not want to go with me as I jumped, and it caught on the rung I was last holding on to before my jump. I lost nearly all the skin of that finger, and it took me about 45 minutes to get the ring off (after sheepishly trying to pry it and all that skin off, I finally cut it off). 

I will never again wear a ring while working and suggest that other don't as well. Not in the trades anyway.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

My father, while in the Navy, saw a guy trying to fix a radar unit (this was in the 40's) and a large amount of voltage completed it's circuit between the guy's ring and watch.

No men in my family have wedding rings, let alone wear them.

Jewelry and the trades just don't mix, IMO.


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

Was up on my 8ft wooden ladder painting some facia and the leg snapped off, I fell and landed on my back. I actually started to laugh and had no injuries. 

Also have had my 32' slide out a couple feet, thank god I hung on and just rode it down. I called my brother over and he held it sturdy as I came down, was scary!


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

On a 16 fully extended reached out to tape a window and kept sliding so i had to go with it, landed on my feet my right heel broke i fractured my calcaneous. 8 screws and a plate physical therapy everything. Horrible 2 surgerys still at it tho.

Always respect ladders. I was the guy as comfortable as spiderman. 
You never know when your going down. Accident or not.

Always stay the third rung down.
I have found that i am more productive when im safe and follow all the rules. Its just now worth it to reach out and further than whats natural. Imo


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

My friend Ivan owned a painting business (whom I worked for in the past). His lifelong friend and Army buddy Joe would come up from Arizona and work for him for next to nothing just to get away and visit him for a couple months each year. He was 63 or so and retired yet worked hard to help Ivan and me out.
I met Joe while while working for my friend, and we became friends. Joe was an extreme character, tough as nails, and quite respectful to everyone. He was almost 35 years older than me but we were friends. 
One weekend Joe and Ivan were installing some simple window trim at Ivan's home and Joe somehow fell from a six foot ladder.. His head hit a small rock and he didn't make a sound. Ivan came around the corner of the house to find him and they airlifted him to a major hospital in Seattle. Joe was in a coma, and his brain was swelling severely and they removed bone to give him a little time. 

His wife and daughter had made it up from Arizona to say goodbye before he passed the next day.
He was a true hero of a person and friend to many people. He will be in our hearts and minds and we will cherish our good times together.

So safety, is no small matter my friends.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

daArch said:


> OOOOPS :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Mine get replace every twenty years - if they need it
> ...


 The bad thing about this particular incident was that it was a brand new ladder. One of the cheap off brand ladders that I won't mention. The rope had a crimped piece of aluminum to tie it together around the rung. It was barely holding it from the factory (forget where it was but it wasn't in the US). When he pulled the rope to unhook from the rung to lower it, the crimp let go and down it went. He made a bunch of money on that job!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Just yesterday I saw some idiot standing on the top of what had to be a 16' aluminum step ladder changing a light bulb in his barn. So much for the theory of evolution. It was raining too.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I think of all the well known darwin award contestant ladder pix, I like this one the best:










but there are many others that are "instructional"

https://www.google.com/search?q=uns...JYapNo7bgNAI&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1368&bih=749


----------



## dyneser (Jul 26, 2011)

I came off a 16' ladder once. I was only about 10' up scraping old wooden gutters but i was on a deck. The whole deck floor was basically bouncing with every bodily movement & motion i made unbeknown to me until it kicked. Luckily only my pride was hurt.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Last summer was my last season doing anything off 40' ladders. I don't even like going anywhere near the top of my 28' anymore either.

I was near the top of a 40' last summer and all of a sudden the left ladder leg sunk into the dirt causing the right side to twist away from the wall leaving me hanging on for dear life. Had to lean off the ladder and slowly climb my way down. That was the day I decided that after that job, I'm not doing anything at heights I'm not comfortable with any more.

Same customer called me up yesterday asking me to come back and paint all the trim on her house. I told her she'd have to call someone else, turning down a poopload of $. Don't care.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I luckily don't have any ladder fall stories to tell. Oh, I've stumbled off step ladders a few times, dropped an extension or two, but nothing serious for me or anyone I've worked with. 

I do have another kind of ladder story though. Last week I was riding with a fried who is a retired painter. He had borrowed my 24' and had it on the ladder racks of his truck. We did some riding around town to various stores then headed down the highway to my shop. About half way there a gust of wind blew the ladder off the truck at about 55mph Luckily the car behind us was far enough back that it was able to stop before running it over. I jumped out of the truck, hailed but and loaded the ladder back. Thankfully no damage to anything. 

Turns out he had forgot to strap the thing down at all! So, so lucky.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> I luckily don't have any ladder fall stories to tell. Oh, I've stumbled off step ladders a few times, dropped an extension or two, but nothing serious for me or anyone I've worked with.
> 
> I do have another kind of ladder story though. Last week I was riding with a fried who is a retired painter. He had borrowed my 24' and had it on the ladder racks of his truck. We did some riding around town to various stores then headed down the highway to my shop. About half way there a gust of wind blew the ladder off the truck at about 55mph Luckily the car behind us was far enough back that it was able to stop before running it over. I jumped out of the truck, hailed but and loaded the ladder back. Thankfully no damage to anything.
> 
> Turns out he had forgot to strap the thing down at all! So, so lucky.


I just about did the same thing a few years back. Was finishing up a job and packing my stuff back into the van. Wife kept calling me to find out when I would be home for dinner and I was in a rush and forgot to strap my extension ladder down. Started driving away and heard the ladder starting slide. Managed to slow down gracefully enough that the ladder didn't move. Told the wife when I got home to call me once, then stop.

Not a ladder fall story, but just last week on a new construction job I moved my 4' step ladder and didn't realize one of the legs was hovering over a heat register hole with no cover on it. I'd covered it with my drop sheet. Ladder tipped and thankfully bounced off a very expensive large window. I've now learned that I should place something on top of every register hole I've covered to indicate the hole is there. If I had actually stepped on the ladder I have to think it would have been me going through the window. Couldn't believe that hadn't happened to me before.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

This is my favorite ladder story




jr.painting aka Sev said:


> Ok, so you think my ladder is backwards, nop its not. I think I might have put it back together wrong when I ran it to it with my snowmobile a few back. But the ladder works fine and again its not backwards.
> 
> {snip}
> 
> ...


(full thread: http://www.painttalk.com/f24/deck-i-am-working-2996/)


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I just about did the same thing a few years back. Was finishing up a job and packing my stuff back into the van. Wife kept calling me to find out when I would be home for dinner and I was in a rush and forgot to strap my extension ladder down. Started driving away and heard the ladder starting slide. Managed to slow down gracefully enough that the ladder didn't move. Told the wife when I got home to call me once, then stop.
> 
> Not a ladder fall story, but just last week on a new construction job I moved my 4' step ladder and didn't realize one of the legs was hovering over a heat register hole with no cover on it. I'd covered it with my drop sheet. Ladder tipped and thankfully bounced off a very expensive large window. I've now learned that I should place something on top of every register hole I've covered to indicate the hole is there. If I had actually stepped on the ladder I have to think it would have been me going through the window. Couldn't believe that hadn't happened to me before.


Learned that same lesson with ladder loads. Now, as soon as there is an unsecured load on the racks (loading or unloading), a strap gets fastened around the steering wheel to serve as an obvious reminder.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

daArch said:


> I think of all the well known darwin award contestant ladder pix, I like this one the best:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey it's my old buddy Sparky Sanchez!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I hit a ladder that was laying on the I-15 near Corona one night about 2 am. Driving a Suzuki Samurai. At 85 mph. That was scary. Blew a tire. Saw my life pass before my eyes and I think my friend pooped. He smelled like it the rest of the way home.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Speaking of Corona, I hope others have seen the amount of booze by the side of the pool.

I can picture the scenario, Sparky can't figure out how to drill into the ceiling cause there's no way to bridge the pool. So he and his partner start thinking and drinking. Soon a light bulb goes off in Sparky's head (NO, not ON). 

Sparky says, "watch this!" (That's a prerequisite for ALL Darwin Award contestants)

He takes off his shoes, wades chest deep into the water, sets the ladder, and the rest is history.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

daArch said:


> Speaking of Corona, I hope others have seen the amount of booze by the side of the pool.
> 
> I can picture the scenario, Sparky can't figure out how to drill into the ceiling cause there's no way to bridge the pool. So he and his partner start thinking and drinking. Soon a light bulb goes off in Sparky's head (NO, not ON).
> 
> ...


I did notice the booze as well. Must be renoing a poolside bar I guess.

Edit: At second glance, I think that actually might be the poolside bar. I've never actually been in a pool you could order a drink from. Not sure I'd like that much. I'd rather be beside the pool having someone bring me a drink.

You have to give him some credit though. At least he's wearing his safety goggles.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

daArch said:


> Speaking of Corona, I hope others have seen the amount of booze by the side of the pool.
> 
> I can picture the scenario, Sparky can't figure out how to drill into the ceiling cause there's no way to bridge the pool. So he and his partner start thinking and drinking. Soon a light bulb goes off in Sparky's head (NO, not ON).
> 
> ...


 Yeah I noticed the alcohol. Probably some pool bar in Cancun or something judging by the frat boy swill they have there.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I did notice the booze as well. Must be renoing a poolside bar I guess.
> 
> Edit: At second glance, I think that actually might be the poolside bar. I've never actually been in a pool you could order a drink from. Not sure I'd like that much. I'd rather be beside the pool having someone bring me a drink.
> 
> You have to give him some credit though. At least he's wearing his safety goggles.


 I sure wouldn't want to be in the pool when this moron is!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

i could make some snide racist comment about beans and soup but I'll pass.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Proalliance coatings said:


> I sure wouldn't want to be in the pool when this moron is!


You are shockingly correct.

The more I think about it, if there were lazy guys drinking a lot of beer at a poolside bar I have to imagine they aren't going to all the bother of leaving the pool to go pee either. Ok, now I will definitely never even be in a pool with a bar.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

daArch said:


> Speaking of Corona, I hope others have seen the amount of booze by the side of the pool.
> 
> I can picture the scenario, Sparky can't figure out how to drill into the ceiling cause there's no way to bridge the pool. So he and his partner start thinking and drinking. Soon a light bulb goes off in Sparky's head (NO, not ON).
> 
> ...


 Funny, that's exactly what I said when I opened my own paint store.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Gough said:


> Learned that same lesson with ladder loads. Now, as soon as there is an unsecured load on the racks (loading or unloading), a strap gets fastened around the steering wheel to serve as an obvious reminder.



That's a really good idea. I'm gonna start doing that.


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

We were doing a large condo complex in a ski town and had to us a 60' three tiered ladder for the back of the building and one of the guys was going to show how macho he was setting up by himself on the downward side of an upward slope no less. 

Well no surprise the bottom swung out and the top of the top heavy ladder landed on his head and by the look on his face he saw a white flash when it hit, heck he could have broke his neck and I tried to stop him from trying but looking back I should have just stopped him and not tried to stop him.


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

My neighbor asked me to trim a few trees.Little does he know he may as well ask me to take my own life.Being the nice neighbor that I am I said sure no problem . Having very little experience using a chainsaw and very little regard for saftey I figured I'd try my best.Good thing my roomates a nurse and 2 houses down lives a cop.So I think if all else fails I have a good support system.
All went well.Ratchet strapped all the ladders and tree branches so an accident wouldnt happen.Had a few close calls but all n all job well done.


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hopefully the picts wont post rotated.Tried to fix it but couldnt.


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

Heres another


----------



## jprefect (Mar 4, 2015)

When I was a kid, just 17, I rode a 24' all the way down. It was set up on Trex, kicked out too far, and left a nice mark on the trex, and on the siding, but I kept my balance, stayed on the same run, and was totally fine. 

Fast forward like 7-8 years, I tripped off the bottom rung of my 6' stepper, caught on my own extension chord, and I was down like a chump with a bad twisted ankle. Iced it down for a half an hour, and got back up on the ladder, but when I got home that evening, and took my sneaker off, I got all woozy, BP dropped, and I had to go lay down (I think I was actually in mild shock!) so that actually sucked. 

Then, just a couple of years ago, I had my Little Giant set up as an uneven a-frame on a mild/moderate pitch, trying to paint a capped chimney, and it let go on me. I jumped to the side and I was fine, but I hauled ass TOWARD the edge of the roof, and caught the sucker before it went a-tumbling into the deck (wasn't sure if anyone was working there, either) and causing more problems. The guy I was painting with just about had a heart attack, and thought I was NUTS for trying to save my equipment when I had just escaped by the skin of my teeth anyway. 

I'm a pretty epic climber, so just three accidents is actually pretty good. When I wasn't on ladders on the job, I was scaling tall buildings for fun at night. When I was maybe 8, I fell out of a 3+ story pine tree in the front yard (took the top 4' with me) and was totally fine. 

Gravity. 
Harumph.


----------



## jprefect (Mar 4, 2015)

actually, you'll see my profile picture, is me, on a steep roof, painting a dormer, with a clothesline tied around the dormer. No ladder, just a-leaning on the line. 

I call that a modified safety stance #3 

Safety dangle is #1

Safety Lean #2

and then there are DANGER dangles, too. ))


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Went to paint a bunch of doors yesterday at a big house by the lake. Some bozo was hired to trim some trees right near the house. Appears he decided it was ok to lean the ladder against the huge glass panel on the side of the upper deck. Funny enough, it didn't support the weight of him and the ladder.

Glass panel exploded into a zillion pieces. Not sure how he faired, but there was no body on the ground so he must have been able to at least walk away.


----------



## paladinpainter (Sep 10, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Went to paint a bunch of doors yesterday at a big house by the lake. Some bozo was hired to trim some trees right near the house. Appears he decided it was ok to lean the ladder against the huge glass panel on the side of the upper deck. Funny enough, it didn't support the weight of him and the ladder.
> 
> Glass panel exploded into a zillion pieces. Not sure how he faired, but there was no body on the ground so he must have been able to at least walk away.


Omg, that's nuts


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

paladinpainter said:


> Omg, that's nuts


Yep. I think I might know who did it and I kind of feel sorry for him.

Real estate agent bought this house and hired a contractor to reno a bathroom. Eventually he's decided to gut the entire house. New plumbing, electrical, drywall, flooring, cabinets, everything. Contractor has effectively abandoned the project leaving his helper to do the whole thing. Poor kid has been working on the place for 6 months. By himself. Contractor left no tools, so kid's brought his from home. He's also done all the painting. He's not a painter. Doing this all hourly.

Real estate guy called me the other day going crazy as he wants to sell this place and it's now past the hot time for selling around here. Place is also turning into a money pit. He called me the painting 'cavalry' and asked me to paint all the (poorly installed) doors.

Real estate guy is freaking on this kid. I'm there for two days and the kid is literally wandering around the house talking to himself. All day long. He's lost his mind.

And now this...

Who knows, maybe it wasn't the kid. I really hope not. He's a decent guy, just in this way over his head.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Along the lines of shortest ladders are most dangerous, the lowest rung has done the most damage to me.

As a teenager, I was asked to replace an elderly neighbor's kitchen ceiling light bulb. She had the correct replacement bulb and a 8' wooden stepladder, so all I needed to do was go over and swap them out.

I put my left foot on the bottom rung, transferred my weight to step up, wooden rail snaps, and I get a hairline fracture in left foot as it smashes onto floor.

Turned out someone who was well intentioned but mechanically inept had made a not very secure repair to the bottom rung in attempt to save the ladder from the kindling pile.

Probably a good thing I was injured young, otherwise I wouldn't have had a healthy respect for ladders before becoming a full-time painter.

Now, I never skimp money on ladders,
&
I always carefully inspect any ladder I am not familiar with before using.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I paint paint said:


> Along the lines of shortest ladders are most dangerous, the lowest rung has done the most damage to me.
> 
> As a teenager, I was asked to replace an elderly neighbor's kitchen ceiling light bulb. She had the correct replacement bulb and a 8' wooden stepladder, so all I needed to do was go over and swap them out.
> 
> ...


another good lesson from that experience is to NEVER use a HO's ladder. I don't lend mine out, nor do I borrow others'.

And when I got to a job site and some asshole Sparky the night before has borrowed my ladder and not even fvcking returned it to my work area, the schit really flew. 

Ladders and safety are too intertwined to be taking any chances.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I have little quirk when it comes to step ladders. For some reason I tend to skip the last rung when I get off the ladder. It is not intentional. On Friday I did this, and slipped on the drop cloth which was on a hard wood floor. I fell on my but, pushed over the ladder, which dinged the wall. I am going to teach myself somehow to not skip the last step and I need to purchase a non-slip drop cloth.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Had a six footer that was cut off about a inch from bottom of the rung. I loved it for hanging commercial wallcover. I could roll my foot on it and off it and not miss the step.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Pete the Painter said:


> I have little quirk when it comes to step ladders. For some reason I tend to skip the last rung when I get off the ladder. It is not intentional. On Friday I did this, and slipped on the drop cloth which was on a hard wood floor. I fell on my but, pushed over the ladder, which dinged the wall. I am going to teach myself somehow to not skip the last step and I need to purchase a non-slip drop cloth.


Most of us do that UNintentionally when using a six footer after months on a four. 

Never hurt anything, but that last step into thin air is certainly an adrenalin rush


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Not really a story, but has anyone tried the three section extension ladders like this one?

http://www.wernerco.com/ca/en/view/Products/Climbing-Equipment/Extension-Ladders/D6200-3CA/D6220-3CA

Thinking of replacing my 20' aluminum with fiberglass and just saw the 3 section ones for the first time and thought it would be nice to have something a little more compact to haul around.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Not really a story, but has anyone tried the three section extension ladders like this one?
> 
> http://www.wernerco.com/ca/en/view/Products/Climbing-Equipment/Extension-Ladders/D6200-3CA/D6220-3CA
> 
> Thinking of replacing my 20' aluminum with fiberglass and just saw the 3 section ones for the first time and thought it would be nice to have something a little more compact to haul around.


It has to weigh more (that one weighs 40 lbs - I don't know what my 20 ft'er weighs), is the two feet you save on length worth the extra weight?.

Investigate carefully. I'm sure it will be better in some applications, but how often ?


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Not really a story, but has anyone tried the three section extension ladders like this one?
> 
> http://www.wernerco.com/ca/en/view/Products/Climbing-Equipment/Extension-Ladders/D6200-3CA/D6220-3CA
> 
> Thinking of replacing my 20' aluminum with fiberglass and just saw the 3 section ones for the first time and thought it would be nice to have something a little more compact to haul around.


I have one, and I love it for interiors. The one downside is that it is not made of the strongest aluminum, and I found that it was wearing against my rack on my truck. When I get some time I am going to put some rubber on the rack so this will not happen. It is Werner, so I was a bit suprised this happened.

Just noticed that the one you want is fiberglass so you would not have the same issue. But, they are great for interiors especially stairwells.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Pete the Painter said:


> I have one, and I love it for interiors. The one downside is that it is not made of the strongest aluminum, and I found that it was wearing against my rack on my truck. When I get some time I am going to put some rubber on the rack so this will not happen. It is Werner, so I was a bit suprised this happened.
> 
> Just noticed that the one you want is fiberglass so you would not have the same issue. But, they are great for interiors especially stairwells.


I was thinking it would be good for interiors, but I don't have to use an extension inside terribly often. The more I think about it, I'll probably just stick to the two section version.

Slowly converting all my ladders over to fiberglass and the 20' is the only one left to switch.


----------



## TKbrush (Dec 30, 2014)

Very true about using a 4ft mostly and then using a 6ft and missing the last step...that can be quite a shock to the knee, along with that split second wtf moment. I usually shift gears and slow down when any of these near mistakes happen. Ya do get into a certain mental zone when doing this work, but sometimes get to working too fast and ya lose that most efficient basic pace, fatigue is also a factor.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

TKbrush said:


> Very true about using a 4ft mostly and then using a 6ft and missing the last step...that can be quite a shock to the knee, along with that split second wtf moment. I usually shift gears and slow down when any of these near mistakes happen. Ya do get into a certain mental zone when doing this work, but sometimes get to working too fast and ya lose that most efficient basic pace, fatigue is also a factor.



I used a 2 ft. step ladder for awhile that I could stand on top of. The problem was that I would also forget to look down to make sure I was facing the right way when stepping down from the top and fell a couple of times when I stepped off the wrong side. I no longer use this ladder.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Pete the Painter said:


> I used a 2 ft. step ladder for awhile that I could stand on top of. The problem was that I would also forget to look down to make sure I was facing the right way when stepping down from the top and fell a couple of times when I stepped off the wrong side. I no longer use this ladder.



They make dual sided stubbies. 











I almost bought one, but then realized I was too close to retirement to bother. 

If I were doing it all over again, ALL my step ladders would be dual sided.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

daArch said:


> They make dual sided stubbies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are worth every penny. One of my buddies has a 16' Type 1A duel-sided fiberglass step ladder that's just about as heavy as my aluminum 40' aluminum extension ladder. First time I picked it up I thought it was snagged on somethin...turns out it was...gravity.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Those are worth every penny. One of my buddies has a 16' Type 1A duel-sided fiberglass step ladder that's just about as heavy as my aluminum 40' aluminum extension ladder. First time I picked it up I thought it was snagged on somethin...turns out it was...gravity.


WOW, 16 ft ! The spread on that must be about 8 ' and about five feet wide at the bottom rung. 

I know a guy (previously) from Jersey who had a wooden 14 footer and he had to fabricate some shorter spreaders to put him close enough to the wall.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

*Speaking of ladder safety*

While cleaning out my files, I ran across this and just HAD to post it once again.

The exterior of the house I was hanging in was being painted by some friends of mine:












YES, it is the painter's own car, and YES the car is locked. Hey, gotta think safety all the time :thumbup:


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

daArch said:


> While cleaning out my files, I ran across this and just HAD to post it once again.
> 
> The exterior of the house I was hanging in was being painted by some friends of mine:
> 
> ...


Activate the parking brake! Chock all four wheels!


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Also, move the car closer to the house so that angle is less awful!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I paint paint said:


> Also, move the car closer to the house so that angle is less awful!


The ladder was angled to lay flat on the roof. He was doing dormer work. And yes, the parking brake was on. He may be crazy, but he ain't insane :thumbsup:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> The ladder was angled to lay flat on the roof. He was doing dormer work. And yes, the parking brake was on. He may be crazy, but he ain't insane :thumbsup:


Also, make sure that you have all of the keys to the vehicle. 

Don't ask me how I know that.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I could put this in the 'I hate when' thread, but I've been posting in there too often lately and it's giving me ideas that I might not be happy.

Why is it that when you're doing an exterior, and you've been crushing ivy, assorted other plants because that's just where your ladder has to go.... people go out and buy a bunch of plants.. and plant them when you aren't finished the job yet?

This interior decorator is really pushing my buttons in every way possible.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

I have not had any ladder incidents for a couple of years until Saturday . I was working on a house I have up for sale and was scraping and priming some wood window sills over my veranda and I had the adjustable multi purpose ladder up against the roof edge . I decided I wanted it raised 3 more feet so coming down would be less awkward.....LOL . Anyways...I undid the locks and pushed up on the rungs with one hand and the damn thing slid right out and I was holding the top part above my head in one hand....I remember thinking OH SHI* ....then I threw the top piece up on the roof and then the ladder I am on...the bottom piece just dropped...and then it fell against the railing below....It all happened in about a second or so . Was about a 2ft drop . Gave me a good scare . I had forgot that they could come apart . Actually I did not know that they could ...I do now ! They are great ladders...but you have to be very careful with them....can also be dangerous on the fingers....:yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I could put this in the 'I hate when' thread, but I've been posting in there too often lately and it's giving me ideas that I might not be happy.
> 
> Why is it that when you're doing an exterior, and you've been crushing ivy, assorted other plants because that's just where your ladder has to go.... people go out and buy a bunch of plants.. and plant them when you aren't finished the job yet?
> 
> This interior decorator is really pushing my buttons in every way possible.


Give her TJ's number, he thrives on button pushing :thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

playedout6 said:


> I have not had any ladder incidents for a couple of years until Saturday . I was working on a house I have up for sale and was scraping and priming some wood window sills over my veranda and I had the adjustable multi purpose ladder up against the roof edge . I decided I wanted it raised 3 more feet so coming down would be less awkward.....LOL . Anyways...I undid the locks and pushed up on the rungs with one hand and the damn thing slid right out and I was holding the top part above my head in one hand....I remember thinking OH SHI* ....then I threw the top piece up on the roof and then the ladder I am on...the bottom piece just dropped...and then it fell against the railing below....It all happened in about a second or so . Was about a 2ft drop . Gave me a good scare . I had forgot that they could come apart . Actually I did not know that they could ...I do now ! They are great ladders...but you have to be very careful with them....can also be dangerous on the fingers....:yes:


Ah yes, the little giant finger guillotine.

It usually takes but one incident to remember, but hey Jerry Garcia did OK with just nine :thumbsup:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> Ah yes, the little giant finger guillotine.
> 
> It usually takes but one incident to remember, but hey Jerry Garcia did OK with just nine :thumbsup:


And most of us have to manage with 8.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> And most of us have to manage with 8.


yes yes mr oxford unabridged

FINE ! ! !

_*
DIGIT DETACHER*_

EDIT: But hey Capt Trips did OK with just nineteen

jeeeesh, what is this, life with Dad, AGAIN ??!?!?!?!:whistling2:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> yes yes mr oxford unabridged
> 
> FINE ! ! !
> 
> ...


You, too? I certainly do come by it honestly.


----------

